# Quick Civil Service Question



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey guys and gals, I have a quick question... If I signed a list about a year ago to a small department, but decided it was too far of a drive to handle, am I automatically taken off of my other towns I have chosen... I decided to not take the first card I received after I had already signed the list.... I just want to make sure that I still can receive other cards from other towns..

Thank you for any info...


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

PVD24 said:


> Hey guys and gals, I have a quick question... If I signed a list about a year ago to a small department, but decided it was too far of a drive to handle, am I automatically taken off of my other towns I have chosen... I decided to not take the first card I received after I had already signed the list.... I just want to make sure that I still can receive other cards from other towns..
> 
> Thank you for any info...


should still be all set for the other towns...each town has their own seperate list..it is not just one big list for everyone. always take the first job as you never know what will happen in the future..besides, this way you get put through the academy and then you have that under your belt plus civil service status...you can always try to lateral to another department later..


----------

